
It’s always a good time to revisit the brilliance of Elizabeth Bishop - apollinaire
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/its-always-a-good-time-to-revisit-the-brilliance-of-elizabeth-bishop/2019/11/08/eee0767c-023b-11ea-9518-1e76abc088b6_story.html
======
john-radio
Such an outrageously good poet. My favorites of hers are some of my favorites
of all time:

"Sestina"
[https://staff.washington.edu/rmcnamar/383/bishop.html](https://staff.washington.edu/rmcnamar/383/bishop.html)

"Visits to St. Elizabeth's"
[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/53008/visits-to-st-
el...](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/53008/visits-to-st-elizabeths)

"The Armadillo" [https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/57076/the-
armadillo](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/57076/the-armadillo)

------
steven_is_false
Bad article. Sell me on her poetry not her biography.

~~~
vo2maxer
After all it is a review of a biography of Elizabeth Bishop, not a critique of
her poems.

